# Giant Sets Milos style??



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone tried these methods of giant supersets almost like a circuit?? Ive watched a few vids on youtube of Milos Sarcev and other bbs doing n it looks real intense.


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

i once did it for legs with bud who likes them... i went hypo after 4th round and took me some 40mins to come around and be able to stand, was quite traumatizing experience :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i do that style of training, the harder the better, love it!!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

have implemented it into my final few weeks of prep, really fooks you over, love it


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

I know Tom Blackman used this style of training for one of his shows, i had the privelage of training with him and to say it was intense was an undestatement.

Throw it in to your off season occasionaly for a shock to the sysyem. very taxing on your CNS though!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes its very taxing and will burn you out in no time if you're not careful


----------



## THE COLONEL (Mar 25, 2009)

I have done something similar with bernie cooper which incorporated drop sets aswell. It was serious really sore for days afterwards. Do you think its good for growth or just conditioning?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> i do that style of training, the harder the better, love it!!!


 have you got a few good examples?


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

At the gym I used to work at I used to do it in quiet times and really like it. I would train like this most of the time but can't at the gym where I train cos its too busy. here is an example of the one i did for legs. It was handy cos half leg machines were at one end and other half at other end. here goes

leg extensions - machine leg press- lunge to end of gym- squat press machine - hack squat. did this 4 times. then

stiff deads- lying leg curls - seated leg curls 4 times.

is hard and you have to not train with your ego but it works well and is good on cardio too.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I love giant sets!!!!

Toughest one I've done is 250's for legs - 5 exercises 50 reps each done as a giant set!


----------

